# Automating Terminal commands



## dbconfession (May 8, 2012)

I apologize in advance if this is not the correct forum.

I manually run the following terminal line below to open multiple versions of Skype, swapping user two for user3 each subsequent time it's run to open a new version.

su user2 -c "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype && exit"

I want to use automator to do this for me automatically.  Can someone help with this?  Thanks.


----------



## nealt (May 27, 2012)

Try using Run Shell Script in automator.


----------

